# The whereabouts of Ryan Sidney?



## G-Dog (Oct 13, 2002)

He was pretty tight at boston College with Craig Smith and Troy Bell. Whatever happened to dude though? Anybody ever find out what the "personal reasons" he left were for? Did he ever play basketball again elsewhere?


----------



## lempbizkit (Dec 25, 2003)

I put this response in a big east forum thread about him a couple of months ago



> He ended up back home last year playing either d2 or d3 ball i cant remember which, he said it was for personal reasons and wouldn't elaborate. I heard alot of rumors as to why he didn't return to BC, some of them being pretty bad, but I don't want to get specific cause who knows what really happened.


And I found a story about him from the Globe last year

http://64.233.161.104/search?q=cach...it_safe/+"ryan+sidney"+cheyney&hl=en&ie=UTF-8[/url]



> When Sidney announced he was leaving the team last August, the 6-foot-2-inch guard from Ann Arbor, Mich., cited personal reasons. At the time, however, Sidney expressed his intent to return to BC to complete his senior year in the 2004-05 season. Asked why he opted to complete his eligibility at Cheyney, 25 miles west of Philadelphia, Sidney said, "It was just something I needed to do, to get my feet settled in other situations. I just had some other things I had to do; things that would require me not to go to school [at BC] while I had to do it, things concerning my family, things I needed to do for myself.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

He was a great rebounding guard who could've been an undrafted free agent and make it to the NBA. He would have been a good player in Boston College's current system, but you could also argue that without Sidney's departure, Jared Dudley would be on the bench without realizing his talent (36 points tonight in a one point win over Villanova).


----------

